# Craftmans 26cc leafblower running rough



## Hawkdriver (Jul 30, 2005)

Hi Guys,

I recently found this site and I think it is great. Though I've worked with vehicles since young I am relatively new to small engines. 

I recently got a donated mower and edger to work and with the help of THIS THREAD from this forum, I also got my blower working. :thumbsup: 

My problem is that it is still hard starting and rough running.  It seems to surge in RPMs and won't blow consistently. Can you provide any assistance to get my leafblower to operate correctly? Thanks

BTW, the model number is 358.798940 if it helps. TIA


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The engines in those models are generally very durable, normally no major engine problems unless straight gas was run in it.

The main problem we have with them are dirty carbs and cracked fuel lines. Your best bet would be to change the fuel lines and filter if they look at all suspect and to clean/rebuild the carb.

They are also pretty sensitive to mixture screw settings. Start out with both screws 1 turn out from fully closed. That should get you real close with final settings for a properly running engine about 7/8 to 3/4 turn open.


----------



## Hawkdriver (Jul 30, 2005)

I completely changed out the fuel lines and the primer bulb, the filter looked pretty clean to me. I also cleaned the carb a put in a new plug. She will run, but usually not to full RPM. When turned to idle, she usually stalls. This last time it stalled I couldn't get it to turn over again. I even had raw fuel coming out of the exhaust.

I think the main problem is the carb right now but I'm not very familiar with 2-stroke setups. When you say to rebuild the carb, what is involved? 

Though I haven't run a compression test yet, do you think that this blower is salvageable?  

Thanks for the help!


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

A carb rebuild is just cleaning it good, putting in new gaskets and a diapharm. Pretty easy to do. At this point I would think the carb just needs to be adjusted. Sounds like the low and/or the high end needle is just set too rich. Try turning each needle in 1/8 turn and try again. If it was flooded enough for fuel to be coming out the exhaust then you may have to blow out the cylinder with an air compressor to clear out the fuel.

Since you have gotten it started I would guess the compression is fine. These are generally very good blowers and once you get the carb fixed up it should last many years.


----------



## Hawkdriver (Jul 30, 2005)

I tried to tune the carburetor by turning both screws fully clockwise and backing them off slowly. She wouldn't turn over and a lot of fuel was coming out. I then pulled the plug but and fuel just poured out of the cylinder. 

I definitely want to rebuild the carb at this point. I hope that I will find the parts for the Walbro carb at the local lawnmower shop. Would you have any other recommendations?

Thanks for your help Hankster!!


----------

